
Ask HN: What to Learn First JavaScript or React? - throwawayt856
I have no programming experience as I am switching career to web dev. Should I start with JavaScript or React?<p>Please suggest me a few good starting resources.
======
acemarke
React _requires_ that you know Javascript. The better you know Javascript
first, the better you'll understand React as you learn that.

